# Few more geckos



## Talkenlate04

Why not. Seems I have caught another bug.  These 4 ladies just looked out of place at petco.


----------



## olablane

There isnt much cuter in the gecko kingdom than cresties!!


----------



## halfwaynowhere

very, very cute!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*And a few males today.*


----------



## halfwaynowhere

that second boy is gorgeous! Do you know what morph he is? My sister found one like that at petco awhile back, and fell in love with it, but when they went back to buy it, it was already sold.


----------



## davidbarber1

SWEET!! So how much did the 6 of them put you out for?

David


----------



## Talkenlate04

He is looking like a broken pin stripe harlequin with some tiger in him as well. His head is massive! He was a petco score. All the geckos in this thread were from petco. I was shocked to find so many females there.



davidbarber1 said:


> SWEET!! So how much did the 6 of them put you out for?
> 
> David


$40 each.


----------



## JoeRossi

*Weight*

What is the weight in the first gecko?  Looks like it will be a good Holloween Harley project.  Make sure to get a similar Male they will go for a pretty penny.  I have a few holloween Harley projects myself.

Wow this video camera sucks! LOL the last two Geckos are bright red, but not in this picture and the blondie bright yellow and black.  O.k my next sales are going to a camera HA!


----------



## Gold Skulltula

Aww, they look great.  I really like how Cresties look and feel.  Cresties > Leos! 




Talkenlate04 said:


> Seems I have caught another bug.


Never buy a Corn Snake if you're susceptible!


----------



## JoeRossi

*Better Picture....*

Now you will laugh too.  The last two photos are these two reds....tell me my other camera isn't a piece LOL

By the way the pair just laid there first egg clutch....these babies are going to be awesome!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Those are yours? Have you posted those pictures somewhere else before because I have seen them on another site. Anyway, I bet those babies will be awesome! Can you get some pictures of the eggs?


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K

eww $40 at petco??? Here with the petco pals card (which is free) they are about $20 a piece..


----------



## Talkenlate04

And they are juvies not babies? These are near the 20 gram mark and sexed females. Until that trip they never had anything but babies around the 5 gram mark. But even so it is cheaper then ordering online so I am still happy regardless. I did buy some from online sites this weekend and choked when I found out shipping was $50 bucks.

Maybe Petco has different rules where you live because here there is no discount given even with the Petco card on live animals. Actually the website says the same thing. Maybe you just have a sweet hook up!


----------



## Lucara

I didn't realize petco was so cheep!  We have a petsmart just down the street...I thought i remembered seeing a tank with cresteds...hrm...I think i'll drive down and check again!


----------



## Hamburglar

Nice......  we dont have anything like that at Petco around here.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K

Nope nope. It is anything that has Petco Pals sign on it.  Not just juvies but adults and it only last for about a day or two here.  I bought a leopard geck for $$17 bucks as well...


----------



## Talkenlate04

I went back and they confirmed no living animal is covered under their pals card. Spoke to the floor people first and the manager. 
I think you just got someone that did not know how to work the register! But that worked out nicely for you :clap: Wish something like that would happen to me!


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K

Would they do it just to get rid of the ones they have for new ones??  After they put up the sign they all flew out of the tanks regardless.. Next time I am there I will take a picture and post it here..


----------



## halfwaynowhere

brachy.P said:


> Would they do it just to get rid of the ones they have for new ones??  After they put up the sign they all flew out of the tanks regardless.. Next time I am there I will take a picture and post it here..


crested geckos were on sale at petco recently, I think they were 30 each, when the normal price is 50. This could vary by region, of course. They also have a Manager's Special, when they are trying to get rid of animals that haven't been selling, where the manager can offer a bigger discount, usually I see 50% off.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I'll have to pay more attention to sales then! But even so I am happy with the ones I got. I flipped two of them for $250 shipped and then bought some more high end babies to raise.


----------



## JoeRossi

*Mine and eggs!*

"Those are yours? Have you posted those pictures somewhere else before because I have seen them on another site. Anyway, I bet those babies will be awesome! Can you get some pictures of the eggs?"


Yes they are mine.  Eggs are eggs, but what is in the eggs is an entire differnent story....but here you go on one of my previos 4 sale threads

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=143575


----------



## Talkenlate04

You do know that sending the eggs in the mail would kill them right? Every breeder I have touched base with and every piece of literature I have read says when the eggs are removed for incubation to take extra care and caution to not rotate the eggs. Most breeders mark the top of the egg usually with the date or a line before picking them up so they will know what side is up and don't make the mistake of placing them in the incubator upside down.


----------



## JoeRossi

*Interesting...*

Now, I want you to take a look at my reviews.  Getting into this discussion could take quite some time.  I have been doing this for a while and thus far have not had a single egg not make it and or hatch out.  I know you are new to this, but I am not.  You are now talking to a breeder who disagrees with what you are saying as long as the eggs are shipped right and I have proven this.  I will not argue with you on breeding certain T's please do your research on my breeding if your going to jump into this discussion.  There are several others who have stated what you did and thus far I have proven them all wrong.

I don't meen to take offens ; however, If you are really interested you can read a very lengthy discussion, but please do not come at me with "You do know that sending the eggs in the mail would kill them right" prior to doing your research.  I have been doing this a lot longer then you have (breeding cresteds).

P.S. let me know if your interested in hatching your own egg

http://www.pangeareptile.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19536

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Talkenlate04

I don't have a crystal ball into your knowledge base. 

Having said that I don't see the reason for all your posturing and attitude. I am not trying to have a pissing contest with you and I never said anything about knowing more then you or being more experienced. Why would I when I just got my first ones two weeks ago?

All I did was point out everything I have read so far and everything that everyone else has told me. And I was VERY clear about where I grabbed that information. I never once claimed it to be something I had experience with. 

SO about the only normal answer that could have been given would be along the lines of,

"hey that a popular belief but I have done it before with great success" 

So if you insist on playing whip it out and measure, go somewhere else.


----------



## eelnoob

Never kept cresties but really like the first female and second male:clap: All the ones I see for sell around here has missing tails


----------



## Talkenlate04

eelnoob said:


> Never kept cresties but really like the first female and second male:clap: All the ones I see for sell around here has missing tails


I think they look really silly without tails! I wonder if their balance is affected at all? Everything I have read so far says they get along just fine but still it has to be weird to lose something like that. 

And I ponder why all the wild ones are missing their tails. Interesting stuff for sure!


----------



## Talkenlate04

JoeRossi said:


> http://www.pangeareptile.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19536


Glad I read that thread you linked. Now I know your condescending tone is not just isolated to just me. 
Plus almost everyone but a few agreed the risk is not worth the reward in their opinion.

But I will say that it is awesome that you have such a good track record with shipping eggs. Thinking outside the box is always a good thing in my opinion.
Plus the innovation in creating the packing method. I won't ever do it, but I am glad you are good at doing it, for the animals sake.


----------



## JoeRossi

*Glad you read it*

"SO about the only normal answer that could have been given would be along the lines of, hey that a popular belief but I have done it before with great success"
"Glad I read that thread you linked. Now I know your condescending tone is not just isolated to just me. Plus almost everyone but a few agreed the risk is not worth the reward in their opinion."

So about the normal question that should have been stated instead of. "You do know that sending the eggs in the mail would kill them right,"  changed to I have heard that sending the eggs in the mail would kill them right," comes accross much better.

I am glad you read it as well and always appreciate great discussion.  However, like many who are in the thread sometimes they and yourself come accross arrogant by stating things like it can't be done or, "You do know that sending the eggs in the mail would kill them right."  Ryan, we have dealt with each other in the past and bolth know we care about our creatures and that is what it is about.  I honestly enjoy giving people the experience of hatching their own babies and do have a great track record.  I just don't agree with the know it all some times In addition you state, "Plus almost everyone but a few agreed the risk is not worth the reward in their opinion."  Once again this is not a correct statement.  Although I admit we got off topic, I just went through the discussion and about 9 agreed and or were interested on the idea and 5 did not.  Regardless, it really does not matter because the truth is justified by reading my reviews  I am glad you are getting into the crested hobby and please feel free to ask me any questions or concerns you have as I have been through a lot with theses little buggers.  For example, the question always arises, how do I keep the gecko from eating the substrate.  My suggestion is putting a crock pot or taller doggy bowl in your container.  The crickets, roaches, or other bugs can't get out and the geckos will come down and eat them with no problem never risking substrate impaction.  If not, no problem & I wish you the best of luck:clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

> In addition you state, "Plus almost everyone but a few agreed the risk is not worth the reward in their opinion." Once again this is not a correct statement. Although I admit we got off topic, I just went through the discussion and about 9 agreed and or were interested on the idea and 5 did not. Regardless, it really does not matter because the truth is justified by reading my reviews


When someone says they don't think the risk is worth the reward how does your review thread make their statement invalid? It's their opinion, nothing in your reviews is going to change their feelings on that opinion. Considering you are the only known breeder to be shipping eggs I would say its safe to say you are in the minority with your opinion of it being worth it. 

But once again I am glad you enjoy it and it works for you and most importantly they get there safe.


----------



## JoeRossi

"When someone says they don't think the risk is worth the reward how does your review thread make their statement invalid?" 

We can ping pong back and forth Ryan, but the bottom line is you made a statement that was invalid and very arrogant, ""You do know that sending the eggs in the mail would kill them right".  Again, you should have asked or stated that you heard this comment.  You "pissed" first so to speak.

Furthermore, if someone says that gas wont make a car run that is their opinion, but does this make it true?  So, if you have shipped over 50 eggs safely and have recieved great feedback then someone has the opinion this "would kill them" and can't be done, then it is wrong (PROOF from results); So would I feel the specific opinion, "they don't think the risk is worth the reward" is a valid opinion?  Clearly No & and the proof is there & I have the right not to agree with this and can say it is invalid.  The Gas is in the car and the car is moving Ryan right in front of their face 

Futhermore, it is not valid to say that I am "the minority with your opinion of it being worth it" in that discussion, when 9 agreed and or were interested and 5 did not.  Maybe it can be valid if you did a survey of breeders and even then I would say, The Gas is in the car and the car is moving Ryan right in front of their face 


But once again,

I am glad you are getting into the crested hobby and please feel free to ask me any questions or concerns you have as I have been through a lot with theses little buggers &  If not, no problem & I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Ok so I am not talking about the people that said it was a cool idea or the ones that wanted to get and egg and try hatching it. I am talking about the number of people that are copying your idea and shipping eggs instead of hatchlings. And so far from what I can see no one is copying your method because in their "opinion" it is not something they are going to ever want to do, so yes you are in the minority. 

The mistake you are making is you are taking peoples opinion as a challenge as to whether it can or can't be done. Not one person in that thread said it can't be done. Clearly you have proven it works, but that does NOT change the opinion that the risk is not worth it. 

Lol I won't even touch your gas comparison, lets just say it is not even in the same ballpark of what we are chatting about here.


----------



## BACKWOODS

*eggs*

Talkin Joe is very smart on cresteds he is someone to have on your side dont piss him off he got me started in cresties and I should have eggs any day now.A he sent me an egg and it is a nice litle brick red!


----------



## JoeRossi

*NOT change the opinion that the risk is not worth it.*

"NOT change the opinion that the risk is not worth it"

It was a fun comparison at that (The Gas), but you are missunderstanding that I am trying to change anyones opinion.  Honestly, I don't care that they feel it is not worth the risk, but I still am going to advocate that it is since I am allowed to state my opinion.  Again, the fact is I know the risk is worth it for me from the results of my buyers who love that they get to hatch out their own Crested and their are no risks for me since I have 100% rate.  In fact, I have had more T's not make it through shipping then eggs (only two T's now ever    after a lot of shipping)  There are always risks in shipping and thank God I have yet to have an egg not make it to it's destination and or not hatch out.  If & when I do (probable) have an egg not make it then I will still say it is still worth the risk given the 50 -1 ratio or what ever it is.  I could ask how many T's you have had not make it through shipping and then say the same thing "it's not worth the risk".  Obviously, it is worth the risk to you since I have recieved a T from you.  Now, I would say this is a closer and very good comparison 

Thanks Eric (Great people) & honestly not getting pissed   just trying to help calrify things

Hope This Helps,

Joe


----------



## Talkenlate04

This has become quite pointless now because we are going in circles. 
BACKWOODS I never said anything against what you are saying.
Good day two both of you I have to get to the hospital.



BACKWOODS said:


> he sent me an egg and it is a nice litle brick red!


Most hatchlings are that brick reddish color.


----------



## JoeRossi

*Circles....*

Best of luck at the hospital and I am not sure what you intended for the conversation to do?  Be a straight line validating your opinion?  Obviously, it is going to go in circles if there is not an agreement.  However, I am sure my comparison that some would feel it is not worth the risks to ship T's helped validate that we all have our opinions, but they are not always right to everyone else.

God Bless,
Joe


----------



## Lucara

Lol so I went to Petsmart and they only had Eyelash Cresteds. Fairly good sized ones for $69.99. Not sure if thats a deal or not =/.


----------



## JoeRossi

*Good deal*

All depends if it was a good deal for you.  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  How is the coloration?


----------



## Smitty78

Ryan,

Glad you can take a full breath again. These little geckos are so cute. I bet the Tarantulas would love gobbling them all up. ;P


----------



## Talkenlate04

I am just glad the asthma condition developed after my military time. I am convinced it is ether the cat or the roaches that are causing the problem. I'll know next week if it is allergy related asthma or just something else.

Tomorrow I have two adult mating pairs coming!


----------



## xchondrox

Get a R.Leachianus next! Theyre huge! and calm down nicely. I've about picked one up afew times but i didnt. Not that into lizards or i mean geckos.:?


----------



## Talkenlate04

R.Leachianus are indeed quite big. I have a friend that has a few of them and they are just awesome to watch.


----------



## xchondrox

Nu Ana and Ilsle E are my favorite locals, Ilsle E more so. Most of them you see around are the Grande Terre or a mixed lineage. Either way it'd still be cool to have a 12" long tame gecko to have. 

How about one of them Japanese Giant Salamanders? Now thats what you need!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Japanese Giant Salamander? Never heard of them. Time for a google search! 
I am not trying to branch out all over everywhere, crested geckos just got my attention for some reason. Their care is so simple it fits right in with my life.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*New ones today!*

Picked up two breeding pairs today.  
Lady one,





And her date,





Lady two,





And her date,


----------



## halfwaynowhere

that second pair looks like they will produce some awesome babies! I like the spots on that boy!


----------



## Talkenlate04

halfwaynowhere said:


> that second pair looks like they will produce some awesome babies! I like the spots on that boy!


I agree! I can't wait to see her fired up! The male has a super red throat too. She weighs in at 41 grams and has never had a man in her life so she should be ready!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Looks like one of my little goobers from the show a few weeks back is a boy! I guess freckles can be a boy or girl name


----------



## Talkenlate04

Wow even after being shipped this pair could not wait until I turned the lights off so they could get busy! Picture through the tank but you get the idea.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Awesome! One of my little ones from the show is a female.  I think I have this sexing thing down. (time will tell I guess.)


----------



## Boanerges

They are awsome looking Ryan!!! I am hoping to pick up some new leopard geckos soon. I like the look of cresteds too but don't have any


----------



## Will Hunting

Boanerges said:


> They are awsome looking Ryan!!! I am hoping to pick up some new leopard geckos soon. I like the look of cresteds too but don't have any *yet*


I fixed this for you!


----------



## Talkenlate04

And now I have a male for Rusty.  
Here is rusty and her future mate.


----------



## halfwaynowhere

so how many geckos do you have so far? seem to be diving headfirst into this hobby, lol. 

I'm about ready to do the same thing, as my bank account allows, anyways... Putting in a new shelf that will give me lots of room for new animal enclosures, and these guys are first on my list (tied with leopard geckos, of course).


----------



## Talkenlate04

I am at 15 right now with 4 more coming next Tuesday.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Ok make that 26 now.


----------



## Hamburglar

Wow, you went out and bought 11 more?  I hope you are getting a better deal than we have here.  My LPS finally got one in but they want 70 bucks for a tiny one.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Awesome cresties. Ryan!! :clap: 
Do you have any pics of their setups?
I can't wait to get my crested this summer 
I think I might go and see how much they are at the PetCo here.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I'll work on getting pics of their setups together soon. I have to get them all nice and setup first.


----------



## Boanerges

Do you have any favorites yet???


----------



## Talkenlate04

Rusty one of my juvie females and princess peach the adult female I just posted are my favorites so far.  They are awesome little guys.


----------



## halfwaynowhere

lol. Princess Peach is a cute name, and it suits her well! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Talkenlate04

halfwaynowhere said:


> lol. Princess Peach is a cute name, and it suits her well! She's gorgeous!


Speaking of the princess she just crawled into her egg laying container.  
She had been paired with a solid red patternless male before she came to me and she is fairly heavy so maybe maybe!


----------



## Hamburglar

I hope you don't mind the question.  I am in the middle of a big rehousing project right now so I don't have time to search.  How hot do you have to keep them normally?


----------



## Talkenlate04

I have mine in the mid 70s. I don't know nearly all there is to know yet but everything I have read and been told says keep them in the low mid 70s day and a night time drop to the low 70s and upper 60s is ok. So I just let the temps in the apt rise and fall like they would normally. I think that is why I am liking them so much no extra heat needed! 
All my little ones are shedding just fine so I think things are going well


----------



## Hamburglar

Awesome, that's what I like to hear.   Maybe at some point I can pick a couple up, but I am up to my eyeballs in spiders right now.  Good luck with your projects.....


----------



## Talkenlate04

Hamburglar said:


> Awesome, that's what I like to hear.   Maybe at some point I can pick a couple up, but I am up to my eyeballs in spiders right now.  Good luck with your projects.....


Yep I know how that goes. I am making major cuts with the spiders in my collection. Over 1/2 is gone already and the remaining 1/2 I am still thinking about but I think I like the direction I am taking. I will still breed some T's every now and then but this might be my new venture for a few years.


----------



## halfwaynowhere

Talkenlate04 said:


> Speaking of the princess she just crawled into her egg laying container.
> She had been paired with a solid red patternless male before she came to me and she is fairly heavy so maybe maybe!


ooh. sounds like there might be some pretty babies on their way, then! Congrats in advance, lol. 

I can't wait to start getting into these guys myself.


----------



## Endagr8

Talkenlate04 said:


> Yep I know how that goes. I am making major cuts with the spiders in my collection. Over 1/2 is gone already and the remaining 1/2 I am still thinking about but I think I like the direction I am taking. I will still breed some T's every now and then but this might be my new venture for a few years.


WHAT?!?   Talkenlate04 leaving the hobby?  

If you ever want to give some Ts away, I'd be happy to take a few. I'll even pay the shipping.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I am not leaving, leaving I am just becoming more focused. Instead of breeding anything and everything I am going to only selectively breed things that I like. It can get a little dull doing the same thing over and over again even if it is a different species being worked on so this among some of my other hobbies will balance some of that out for me so I stay excited about the hobby. I doubt I will ever leave the hobby but for now I am curious to see what I can do with these guys.


----------



## Boanerges

Talkenlate04 said:


> I am not leaving, leaving I am just becoming more focused. Instead of breeding anything and everything I am going to only selectively breed things that I like. It can get a little dull doing the same thing over and over again even if it is a different species being worked on so this among some of my other hobbies will balance some of that out for me so I stay excited about the hobby. I doubt I will ever leave the hobby but for now I am curious to see what I can do with these guys.


I know exactly what you mean. I have been getting the T's I really like and those are the only ones I am going to work with. I have all the ones I like minus a few. I also have some ball pythons that I like and in a couple weeks I will be getting some leopard geckos to throw in the mix. I too get bored very easy dealing with the same thing all the time. If I have a few different things going on (instead of one huge project) it keeps things more interesting and exciting for me. The crappy part is I'll be spending like $1,000 on 6 leopard geckos. That's not many leo's but it is a start and they are one's I really like. I need cheaper hobbies


----------



## Talkenlate04

All my setups are kinda like this only I stopped wasting money on the fake vine and started using things that are in my backyard.


----------



## JoeRossi

*Set up....*

Your set up looks good Ryan.  Again, just a sugestion that you may want to use a tall feeding bowl to feed the geckos their crickets, CG diet, or what ever your using if there is not one in there already.  This will decrease the chances of substrate impaction greatly.

Joe


----------



## Talkenlate04

There already is a double bowl magnet feeding ledge up there on the left and when I feed them roaches I put a bowl in there overnight and they are gone by morning and I take it back out. 

I will have more pics of my setups here in a bit once I get the room arranged. I have been using awesome pieces of wood with chunks of moss from outside and the tanks are turning out much better.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*One I just finished.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*I like this gal*


----------



## JoeRossi

*Roaches VS Crickets*

Indeed...there is the difference, the "roaches".  The crickets would jump out of that shallow feeder and onto the substrate, but the roaches don't climb.  I fed my cresteds roaches long ago; however, I found that they started not wanting them any longer and the calcium dusitng seemed to stick thicker on the crickets.  Preferance thing I guess for my little ones, they just quit eating the roaches.


----------



## Talkenlate04

JoeRossi said:


> Indeed...there is the difference, the "roaches".  The crickets would jump out of that shallow feeder and onto the substrate, but the roaches don't climb.  I fed my cresteds roaches long ago; however, I found that they started not wanting them any longer and the calcium dusitng seemed to stick thicker on the crickets.  Preferance thing I guess for my little ones, they just quit eating the roaches.


Who asked if there was a difference?  
Maybe I missed where that was posted.:?
(going back to re read thread)

So far all of mine (all sizes) are taking down their fill of roaches without issue.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few more tanks.*

One with lady peach(first photo) and her mate mario (bottom right in the second photo).


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Nice! Your pair looks kinda like mine! Where did you get those setups at? Are they inexpensive? They look really nice.

What are the tubberware boxes with the top cut out for? Crickets?


----------



## Talkenlate04

jadespider1985 said:


> What are the tubberware boxes with the top cut out for? Crickets?


Those are in there for the females so they can lay their eggs in it. 
Ehh the tanks are not that cheap. They are costing me $55 each but I like them. 

Caught one taking off its skin tonight.


----------



## JoeRossi

*Who asked if there was a difference?*

"Who asked if there was a difference?  
Maybe I missed where that was posted."

Just to clarify, I did not see a bowl large or high enough to make sure the crickets did not jump out of the container so "there is the difference" is my own statement to simply express that you don't need a high container with the roaches as they will not jump out hence again "the difference" between keeping larger bowls so the food does not jump into the substrate to risk impaction.  Looks like you have some good color morphs going.  Let me know if you have any breeding questions or are looking for any more cresteds.  It's always a good idea to breed similar colors, but once in a while wonderful things happen when you diversify.


Joe


----------



## Thompson08

Man these are nice, congrats btw ryan


----------



## JoeRossi

*Some of my babies ready to go*

Check out the pins on some of these and again my camera still is not doing justice


----------



## Talkenlate04

Today was a blast lol. I was at a shop picking up some cages and decided to check out their geckos. They had some awesome juvies but they were a bit steep in price. I saw one male in there and decided just to look him over. They opened the setup and I took him out and he jumped all over and was pretty lively. Then out of nowhere decided to bite my finger! He even drew blood! Hyper active little goober  

I can't wait! In a few more hours I have boxes coming from fedex, usps and ups with new friends


----------



## Bird Man

Talkenlate04 said:


> I can't wait! In a few more hours I have boxes coming from fedex, usps and ups with new friends


Well I can see your doing your part to stimulate the economy using 3 different carriers. But you forgot poor DHL.


So now that you have all these little guys breeding, you can sell me some for el cheapo right?


----------



## JoeRossi

*He even drew blood*

He even drew blood  I have had babie, juvies, and adults bite me and have never came close to it hurting or "drawing blood".  Congradulations you found the first vampire crested gecko.  That is awesome and hilarious pick that one up for sure they are a keeper:clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## arachnofein909

i should mention about your setups normally when a egg box is used is when there is newspaper  instead of moist substrate having an option they might lay outside of the box so keep an eye for eggs.


----------



## Talkenlate04

arachnofein909 said:


> i should mention about your setups normally when a egg box is used is when there is newspaper  instead of moist substrate having an option they might lay outside of the box so keep an eye for eggs.


There is a decent 2-3" layer of bark chips on top of the peat moss in the setup so I gave boxes because I was not sure they would dig under the chips to lay eggs. All three adults females so far have been in their boxes so I will just have to keep an eye out. It would be cool to have eggs just hatch in the tank without me knowing they were even laid


----------



## Thompson08

Talkenlate04 said:


>


This one is very very nice! Wow


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thompson08 said:


> This one is very very nice! Wow


I agree! That is my harly pinner male for the lady I have coming tomorrow. They will need about 6-8 more months to grow up because they are only about 12grams but its still awesome to have the pair.


----------



## Thompson08

Well good luck! Bet those babies will be pretty as heck.


----------



## Anastasia

Talkenlate04 said:


> I agree! That is my harly pinner male for the lady I have coming tomorrow.


Harly pinner?? what is that?
I donno anything about lizards
and Ryan, you look like getting owned by geckos, lol


----------



## Talkenlate04

Anastasia said:


> Harly pinner?? what is that?


This page has a decent description of the color morphs. 

http://www.pangeareptile.com/morphs_colors.htm


> and Ryan, you look like getting owned by geckos, lol


I like them so far! It is something new and fun.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*And my dalmatian gal just arrived!*

And my dalmatian gal just arrived!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*And her shipping buddy*

She is pretty bright colored when fired up!


----------



## Thompson08

Very nice girls!


----------



## Talkenlate04

They came with free males. Man they look silly without tails! Plus I have 7 more coming tomorrow.


----------



## UrbanJungles

I HATE it when they lose their tails...they are like weird little monkeys.
:1:


----------



## Hamburglar

Stop posting pictures....  !!!   Sheesh, I am wanting a couple more and more every time I visit the thread.  Seriously though, they look great.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Hamburglar said:


> Stop posting pictures....  !!!   Sheesh, I am wanting a couple more and more every time I visit the thread.  Seriously though, they look great.


Thank you! I think I am about done for now. I have 8 more total coming, 7 more tomorrow and 1 red adult female coming next Monday. After that I have to slow my roll for a bit.


----------



## JoeRossi

*Advice.....*

"It would be cool to have eggs just hatch in the tank without me knowing they were even laid."  

1.  You may want to consider using vermiculite (larger chunk version) instead of peatmoss or anything else in your lay boxes.  They love to dig in the V and it will not mold or yellow the eggs at all.

2.  When the eggs are laid transfer them into a deli cup with Repashy Super Hatch or vermicultie. This will ensure they do not get kicked to the surface and dry out.  

3.  When I first started out years ago I lost several eggs and they will quickly dry out and you will not find them in the substrate and they will die.  So only keep a very thin layer of substrate so you can see the eggs if she happend to booboo...this is not cool and I lost several great babies when first starting.

4.  Enjoy have fun and let me know if you have any questions.  Just trying to help you out since you are just starting out so you don't have to go through many of the mistakes I made. 

 
Joe Rossi


----------



## Talkenlate04

JoeRossi said:


> "It would be cool to have eggs just hatch in the tank without me knowing they were even laid."
> 
> 1.  You may want to consider using vermiculite (larger chunk version) instead of peatmoss or anything else in your lay boxes.  They love to dig in the V and it will not mold or yellow the eggs at all.
> 
> 2.  When the eggs are laid transfer them into a deli cup with Repashy Super Hatch or vermicultie. This will ensure they do not get kicked to the surface and dry out.
> 
> 3.  When I first started out years ago I lost several eggs and they will quickly dry out and you will not find them in the substrate and they will die.  So only keep a very thin layer of substrate so you can see the eggs if she happend to booboo...this is not cool and I lost several great babies when first starting.
> 
> 4.  Enjoy have fun and let me know if you have any questions.  Just trying to help you out since you are just starting out so you don't have to go through many of the mistakes I made.
> 
> 
> Joe Rossi


I know you are trying to be nice but this is your like 10th post giving out advice that was not asked for. 
 I started this thread to share my pics of my geckos I was buying, nothing more and nothing less. 
I will gladly contact you if I have a question about something but for now I think I have things under control.


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## JoeRossi

*Help....*

Ryan, yes, I am only trying to help you out and when I saw the pictures of your lay boxes and your comment on finding eggs laid in the substrate outside the box I only thought of my past mistakes and that a wise person learns from the mistakes of others.  However, I will honor your request and offer no more advice regardless of what I see that might help you in your future Crested Gecko Breeding Endevors  

In addition, that is very nice coloration on the last gecko you posted it would probably be a great breeding project with my orange harley.......

Take care Ryan and again, "Enjoy have fun and let me know if you have any questions. Just trying to help you out since you are just starting out so you don't have to go through many of the mistakes I made.":clap:


----------



## UrbanJungles

I've had females hatch unaccounted eggs in their enclosures before...a testament to how tough these eggs are.  I would be misting the enclosure and all of a sudden this enormous ugly cricket with a tail will pop out and jump in the enclosure...only to realize it's a new crested baby!!

It's a fun surprise for sure.
:clap:


----------



## JoeRossi

*They are tough....*

Agreed they are tough eggs, I know first hand since I ship them all the time.  But when they dry out there is no coming back.  Again, I lossed several eggs when they were layed in the substrate you have to be careful, but nice reviews Urban you have many T reviews we have not dealt yet maybe we will deal in the future.


----------



## UrbanJungles

JoeRossi said:


> Agreed they are tough eggs, I know first hand since I ship them all the time.  But when they dry out there is no coming back.  Again, I lossed several eggs when they were layed in the substrate you have to be careful, but nice reviews Urban you have many T reviews we have not dealt yet maybe we will deal in the future.


Well, we won't be dealing in cresteds, after more than a decade of breeding them I just sent my last ones to Ryan so I can concentrate strictly on my leachies.Best of luck with the new group Ryan.


----------



## JoeRossi

*leachies*

Well I am sorry to hear you are moving on from C. Geckos.  I have been going about as long as you and certainly understand getting burnt out, moving on, or simply done about all you can do with them.  Best of luck with your leachies and I am into all T's, herps, etc.. so maybe our paths will cross sooner rather then later.

God Bless,
Joe


----------



## Talkenlate04

More little goobers! These guys weigh in at a whopping 1 gram or less! Some are in mid shed too. 






And the male that came with them.


----------



## Boanerges

You certainly did get some nice looking ones, huh!!! They even look good in shed-lol


----------



## JoeRossi

*Got some better pics of my Pinners...*

Next time I may have to trade for a camera LOL


----------



## Talkenlate04

JoeRossi said:


> Next time I may have to trade for a camera LOL


Looks like its time to start your own thread! Nice pics.


----------



## Thompson08

Nice new additions ryan!


----------



## JoeRossi

*Thanks Ryan*

Thanks Ryan and I am just trying to get some of the pics up to compare and contrast camera views.  Honestly, I hate my camera and will get one soon.  Don't worry I wont clutter your thread up with any more pics just wanted to get those pinner pics a little better (some what satisfied).  Don't hink I will start my own though I don't have the time to post what is it 7,987 threads or something.  Man that is a lot of work hats off:clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

> I don't have the time to post what is it 7,987 threads or something.


Being trapped at a slow job for 12 hours a day 3 and a half days a week with internet access, what can I say lol . It passes the time that is for sure. When summer gets here its even worse.


----------



## JoeRossi

*Funny...*

Funny, I often would rather be on here and what a wonderful thing to pass the time I wish I had more time so Congrats and keep posting


----------



## Talkenlate04

Caught one taking off his cloths!


----------



## johnachilli

Talkenlate04 said:


> She is pretty bright colored when fired up!


Wish I could have gotten a good photo of her like that!


----------



## Hamburglar

Great shots, the shedding one is pretty cool.  Surely you are not keeping all of these separately are you?  I have read that they are "fairly" communal.  Are you keeping them that way and are they doing pretty well together?  Any dominance issues?  I would love to have some eventually but one in a tank would be a little boring I think.


----------



## Talkenlate04

By their size I have a setup with 6, one with 3, one with 7, 2 mating pairs each in their own setups, and some singles that are not the same size as the others in the current setups. They all seem to be doing fine. They are playing nice so far they sleep eat and jump around together just fine. My small small ones are together too and doing well.


----------



## Austin S.

What are you feeding your smaller ones as of right now?


----------



## Talkenlate04

The Repashy complete crested gecko diet powder. I got some of the flavored ones too as a treat once and a while and they tear the Papaya up!
http://www.pangeareptile.com/products.htm
They seem to eat that stuff like its going out of style. I add some dusted roach babies in there every other day or so too and they are lovin those too.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Kid tested mother approved! She was cheating on her diet tonight!


----------



## Thompson08

Cool picture! When you say "fired up" what do you mean by that? I read that on pangea but I never got what that ment.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thompson08 said:


> Cool picture! When you say "fired up" what do you mean by that? I read that on pangea but I never got what that ment.


They kinda of have two color phases. A relaxed phase and a "fired up" phase. The fired phase it just when they are at their most vibrant with their colors. Most of the time I see this at night when I am misting and sometimes when I am in the tank cleaning or trying to get them out to hold. You see the relaxed colors quite a bit when you just peek in on them randomly. 

I am sure there are proper terms for all that somewhere but that is how I can best explain it.


----------



## Thompson08

Sounds cool  Thanks!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy*

I got my first egg! Princess Peach and Mario are the proud parents. I caught her just before she started covering the egg before work this morning so when I get home I'll get the incubator setup and look for the other egg. 

Princess Peach,






Mario,






And their first egg!


----------



## Boanerges

Congrats on the egg/eggs Ryan :clap: Good luck with them. I bet the babies will be pretty!!!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Congrats on the egg. I checked out that site you had posted with the different color morphs and out of all of them I think I like the blonde's the best.  Pretty nice photo's Ryan, keep it up, I might end up getting one of these in the future if I ever get tired of buying up T's.;P


----------



## Thompson08

Thats awesome! How long does it take to hatch? Bet those babies are going to be stunning!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Got a few months at least to wait. I should be able to candle the egg and check to see if it is good here in a few days maybe a week. Most of what I read says the time to hatching depends on the temps you can have them pop out in 70-80 days or up to 120 days if your temps are lower. I will be keeping mine around 75 so I think the 70-90 day mark is when I will see them hatch if they are good.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Found the other one!*







Mommy chowing down after a long day of shedding and laying eggs.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*This guy hurts my eyes lol.*

He fires up more too!


----------



## Hamburglar

Congrats on your eggs...  I hope they sprout for you.  If you get overrun feel free to send one or two my way..


----------



## equuskat

Hey Ryan, I think that those yellow ones are called "Lemon".  Yours is what I'd call a "Lemon Flame" or "Yellow Flame".  He's cute.  I have a male and female (brother and sister) with similar coloring, but with dalmation spots.


----------



## Thompson08

Wow congrats on the eggs. I'm so very jealous of your pictures to! Nice and clear  :worship:


----------



## Talkenlate04

Caught him chowing down!


----------



## Talkenlate04

YAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! My yellow female is dropping eggs right now! Two nights in a row!


----------



## Thompson08

That's awesome! Are they easy to breed?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Here she was last night, you can barely see one of the eggs back there by her legs.


----------



## Bird Man

Hey Ryan what are you using to mark the eggs with? It looks like marker which is bad. It can kill the developing baby. When I started hatching chickens, pheasants, quail, ducks ect I was using marker to mark the eggs with. NOT ONE EGG HATCHED! Then I got online and talking to people, and everyone I talked to who used marker said they didn't get any to hatch either. But once we all switched to pencil, with everything else remaining the same we got very good hatches and I've only ever used pencil ever since with no problems.


I hope you get lucky and they still hatch, I've love to see some newly hatched babies.


----------



## Talkenlate04

It's a non toxic fine point pen and I am not really worried about it. A breeder near me that I have visited a few times marks all his eggs the same way and never has a problem. I am mimicking what he does and considering he cranks out about 300 babies a year I think it will be ok.


----------



## Bird Man

Talkenlate04 said:


> It's a non toxic fine point pen and I am not really worried about it. A breeder near me that I have visited a few times marks all his eggs the same way and never has a problem. I am mimicking what he does and considering he cranks out about 300 babies a year I think it will be ok.


Very good, then I expect to see some hatchling pics in what about 2 1/2 -3 months?


----------



## Talkenlate04

From what I have read yes. My room is a little cool right now so it might be a bit longer but not much longer.  I was really excited to candle them and see they were good!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Picked up a trio today! The male has awesome black and red spotting too!


----------



## Thompson08

Awesome! How much were they? And do all those have dalmation spots?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Yep all of them have spots. 
They were a grand total of $75 dollars. Two females and one male.  Here is the male on bottom in the photo above.


----------



## Thompson08

Very nice!


----------



## Hamburglar

Nice additions...  the pet store here had one the size of a grasshopper for 69 dollars by itself.....


----------



## Talkenlate04

That same male, 
Not fired up,







Fired up!


----------



## Thompson08

I have yet to see my male olive fired up


----------



## Bird Man

3 crested geckos for $75? and that was with shipping? Who you stealing them from? I paid  $100 for both of mine, $49.99 each at petco.


----------



## Talkenlate04

3 for $75 and I picked them up from the shop.  I just got two more from a breeder living near me. Just got home from getting them actually.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Two more*

I think I have a slight addiction.


----------



## bigdog999

dude, I think you need gecko anonymous.. 

BTW sweet camera on your myspace page.  What lens is that?  I'm a bit of an amateur photographer and I use a Canon Digital Rebel XT. Scorpios Unite!1


----------



## Talkenlate04

New pinner lady!






And a small unsexed hatchling.


----------



## Boanerges

Hey Ryan, are the females darker then the males? Or are they lighter, or the same color :?


----------



## Talkenlate04

There is no set rule for that, that I know of. I have seen males be super light and super dark and same with females too.


----------



## tabor

man when i get to portland you are going to have to show me the best pet stores! i cant believe you found cresteds for $30. maybe i just have horrible petstores around me, but not even their chilean rosehairs are that cheap


----------



## Talkenlate04

Some people say they don't use water dishes because they never see them used but I see them use it all the time and it only took me one night to catch one in the act if drinking! 
(picture shot through the glass so its kinda crappy)


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I like the pinner lady, she's very pretty.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Oh I agree! I have a decent pinner group now so I am happy. They have some growing to do so I won't be breeding that group until next year.


----------



## Talkenlate04

So awesome!


----------



## Miss Bianca

Talkenlate04 said:


> So awesome!



That is awesome!!


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Talkenlate04 said:


> New pinner lady!


Wow Ryan! I love the chocolate colors in this girl, she is really nice looking!


----------



## Talkenlate04

She is a borderline blonde lady and fires up really dark with great contrast.


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Talkenlate04 said:


> She is a borderline blonde lady and fires up really dark with great contrast.


I bet! Very nice  If you get babies like her.... lmk....


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Rick McJimsey

Awesome! I'm getting one this week 
That pic of the eye reminds me of the Eye of Sauron


----------



## Talkenlate04

Out for a walk.


----------



## halfwaynowhere

Aww! That one is precious! I'd be too paranoid taking mine outside, with the way they can leap!


----------



## Talkenlate04

He was on the ground the whole time so even when he leaped there was nowhere for him to go.


----------



## elportoed

I just discovered this thread.  They are pretty cool.  Thanks for sharing.  Now I'll have to leave here and start google search.


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Hey, quit buying cresties, i need some time to catch up here! Geesh!


----------



## Talkenlate04

I already had him! lol. Don't worry I am done buying for a while. 35 is enough. (maybe)


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Talkenlate04 said:


> I already had him! lol. Don't worry I am done buying for a while. 35 is enough. (maybe)


Got any adult fems up for trade? I have a few OBT's i will trade ya  (j/k)

I really need an adult female, I want some eggs so bad  

But seriously, 35? You better check into AA for geckos  lol


----------



## Talkenlate04

This gal is amazing!


----------



## Talkenlate04

And this is her fired up!


----------



## Thompson08

I agree, she's very nice!:worship:


----------



## tabor

man, your collection is awesome! just dont forget about your T's


----------



## Talkenlate04

tabor said:


> man, your collection is awesome! just dont forget about your T's


Hard to forget about them when they are not here!


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Talkenlate04 said:


> Out for a walk.


How do you  make a photo like this? that is awesome!


----------



## tabor

jadespider1985 said:


> How do you  make a photo like this? that is awesome!


pretty sure you just open up photoshop, trace around the gecko with the selection tool. invert selection, and then turn it in to black and white.


----------



## redsaw

tabor said:


> pretty sure you just open up photoshop, trace around the gecko with the selection tool. invert selection, and then turn it in to black and white.


Looks like it was done on photobucket "grayscale" feature. may not be.


----------



## Talkenlate04

redsaw said:


> Looks like it was done on photobucket "grayscale" feature. may not be.


Tabor had it right. Just using the selection tool to trace then inverting to black and white. I do stuff like that for fun sometimes.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Can we say chunky monkey??? This gal is between clutches right now but gaining weight like crazy. Almost 6 grams in 4 days!   Some of that has to be egg weight but wow she is a BBW!


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Talkenlate04 said:


> Can we say chunky monkey??? This gal is between clutches right now but gaining weight like crazy. Almost 6 grams in 4 days!   Some of that has to be egg weight but wow she is a BBW!


Wow thats a big girl! Very nice Ryan! LMK when you get some babies up for sale , or perhaps some eggs?


----------



## Talkenlate04

jadespider1985 said:


> Wow thats a big girl! Very nice Ryan! LMK when you get some babies up for sale , or perhaps some eggs?


Lol, I will never be sell eggs. I will be selling well started feeding babies. This year I might hold a bunch back until I know the sex so I can build up my breeding stock. But then again I do have a decent group together already of almost 40.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I can't figure out what all of them were looking at but they sure were interested in it for a long time lol.


----------



## Bird Man

Perhaps a cricket? I saw 3 at petco, where I got my two, and they have a MUCH better set up all to themselves with moss and a hide, and now bark sub instead of pine chips. They were all the same color, and all one color of some boring green/olive color, and babies.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

That last pic is great Ryan.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Another new lady.*


----------



## Mako16

Wow stunning geckos :clap:  How many do you have now?


----------



## Miss Bianca

Talkenlate04 said:


> I can't figure out what all of them were looking at but they sure were interested in it for a long time lol.


This is just the _cutest_ pic!... 
especially with what you said was going on.. LOL

and hey.. Princess Peach layed eggs that were already in the making? 
Or from you breeding her?  

Great pics, hope you keep posting more..


----------



## Talkenlate04

tortuga00 said:


> and hey.. Pincess Peach layed eggs that were already in the making?
> Or from you breeding her?



Princess Peach laid eggs from my pairing, she is due to lay another clutch of eggs here any day now.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Another new lady!
Unfired picture.  
I'll get a better one once I get some sleep lol.


----------



## GartenSpinnen

I think we all need to get together and give Ryan an intervention....lol


----------



## Miss Bianca

That's a great shot! she looks awesome!!!

LOL @ _Intervention.._


----------



## Talkenlate04

I might need an intervention lol. Princess Peach dropped two more fertile eggs last night and Sunny is about to drop another pair of eggs as well bringing the egg count to 8 with 4 more females expecting to drop soon.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Here is the male I got last night too and he is NOT fired up.


----------



## Bird Man

Is it just me or does his nose look more pointed then normal?


----------



## Talkenlate04

He has some nice crests for sure. Not the best I have seen but they are nice!


----------



## xhexdx

Talkenlate04 said:


>



He sure looks goofy from straight on!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Lol yes he does!


----------



## moose35

hey ryan
 you got your self some ulgy lookin geckos there...


    moose


----------



## Talkenlate04

I agree! And they are multiplying!


----------



## tabor

dumb question: i can get dozens of species of scorpions, tarantulas, centipedes, etc to pose for my camera. I have yet to take a SINGLE decent photo of any of my cresteds, especially from the underside for sexing. how do you do it ryan?

also your petco scheme is amazing. i recently moved (not to oregon unfortunately) but my new area has a lot of petcos. i was in town less than 4 hours and i hit up the local petco. Sure, they were $50, but they were amazing morphs that would cost hundreds online, mature, and the females were gravid. 

im going back tomorrow in hopes they got some new stock in  


(but seriously how the heck do you get them to stay still?)


----------



## Talkenlate04

Lol just patience. They jump themselves tired pretty fast. I still suck at photographing them but I am getting better. They are harder to photograph then I thought they would be thats for sure. Right when they get in the perfect spot and I raise the camera they jump!


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## tabor

Talkenlate04 said:


>


dude! i got a male just like this at petco the other day. when he fires up does he turn redder and have a white stripe down his back?


----------



## Talkenlate04

tabor said:


> dude! i got a male just like this at petco the other day. when he fires up does he turn redder and have a white stripe down his back?


That lady fires up a bit darker red then that but not by much. No white though. She just laid her second clutch for me.


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Miss Bianca

ooooooohhhhhhhhhh... 
that last set of close ups is awesome! 
I said that out loud when I saw them...
 "_awesomeeeee..._"
LOL :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## tabor

First PetCo find, when i quoted your guy takenlate, i didn't realize how PINK mine was until i took the pictures.  


and he mated with her - the dark one -  (who lost her tail on her own somehow :? )


----------



## tabor

although, your orangey guy i quoted does look an awful lot like this female i found at petco today:


----------



## Talkenlate04

*More eggs!*

Two more down with two more expected here in the next few days!


----------



## syndicate

Whoa nice pin strip tabor!Def a good find!
Good luck with those eggs to Ryan!I'm waiting to see what the hell comes out of all of them haha


----------



## Talkenlate04

Well they are all fertile and showing movement inside at this point  
The next female to lay should be Ren, she is the lady at the top of this page.


----------



## Talkenlate04

The eggs are piling up! Two last night from Ren with 6 more expected soon from Trinity, Princess Peach, and Dalia.   
Oh and I am working on a website. Should be up and running soon. 

http://talkengeckos.com/


----------



## Thompson08

Nice website ryan


----------



## Miss Bianca

Talkenlate04 said:


> The eggs are piling up! Two last night from Ren with 6 more expected soon from Trinity, Princess Peach, and Dalia.
> Oh and I am working on a website. Should be up and running soon.
> 
> http://talkengeckos.com/


congratulations on the upcoming babies and on the website...
very exciting.


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Bird Man

Aww that little guy/gal is really cute. I went to petco tonight and they had a red one in their stock, all were that size, for $40.00, that I couldn't buy as I noticed, and pointed out to the manager that they had mites, and the emp scorps had mites, which he said they would be treated for in the AM(30 min to close when I was there) and blamed it on the bark sub. I only wish I got the gecko first, and then told them about the mites. They wouldn't sell it to me after I told them they had mites.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I like this picture.


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Miss Bianca

absolutely love that last shot... head on... 
and the one with the water droplets is awesome! 

These guys have great coloration, your specimens rock.

also, is the one in post #223 the same one that's for sale? 
He looks amazing in these shots.


----------



## agama

i love the second pic


----------



## Talkenlate04

Miss Bianca said:


> absolutely love that last shot... head on...
> and the one with the water droplets is awesome!
> 
> These guys have great coloration, your specimens rock.
> 
> also, is the one in post #223 the same one that's for sale?
> He looks amazing in these shots.


Ohhh no 223# is not for sale.  I am hoping that one ends up a female. I had more eggs dropped last night as well so now I have 12 eggs in the incubator.


----------



## Miz

Awesome pics. Really cool looking creatures. 

and it's official....looking at this thread has convinced me to buy some. :}


----------



## Anthony Straus

Amazing collection man!
Let's see some pics of the Gecko-Room!


----------



## pavel

Those two males are sweet!  Love their color/pattern!


----------



## UrbanJungles

I don't want anymore crested geckos but I'm now compelled to visit my local PetCo for smokin' 50 dollar cresteds!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Good grief they stack up fast!


----------



## Hamburglar

That is a lot of eggs... good luck with them.  Great photos as usual.


----------



## Thompson08

Talkenlate04 said:


> Good grief they stack up fast!


What happend to one and two?


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Thompson08 said:


> What happend to one and two?


He got hungry for scrambled eggs and bacon.... j/k


----------



## Talkenlate04

1 & 2 leaked and died, and 12 which is not really 12 it should be 13 but the real 12 was an infertile egg so 13 became 12, and that is how we have 17 eggs and not an even number like 18. 

I think that's how it goes lol.


----------



## Thompson08

Talkenlate04 said:


> 1 & 2 leaked and died, and 12 which is not really 12 it should be 13 but the real 12 was an infertile egg so 13 became 12, and that is how we have 17 eggs and not an even number like 18.
> 
> I think that's how it goes lol.


Oh man, hope all the rest of the eggs are going to be better.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Well my site is closer to what I want it to be!
http://talkengeckos.com/index.html


----------



## Thompson08

Talkenlate04 said:


> Awesome! One of my little ones from the show is a female.  I think I have this sexing thing down. (time will tell I guess.)


I think this one maybe male, look on the left leg, you can see a little tiny pore.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thompson08 said:


> I think this one maybe male, look on the left leg, you can see a little tiny pore.


She was 12 grams in that photo, she is 23 grams now and still a lady.  And she is one of my favorites actually.


----------



## Thompson08

ah well congrats!


----------



## Talkenlate04

This is her not that long ago. When fired up a nice dark practically black orange harly with amazing contrast. 

*




*


----------



## Luiscifer

UrbanJungles said:


> I HATE it when they lose their tails...they are like weird little monkeys.
> :1:


That was too funny. I always thought the same thing. lol


----------



## Talkenlate04

Awesome new ones today!


----------



## Thompson08

Talkenlate04 said:


> Awesome new ones today!


dude ryan what were your setting on your camera for this pic?


----------



## Talkenlate04

New one on the way! I can't wait!


----------



## syndicate

Oh nice one!I recognize that gecko hehe
Expensive female!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Veeeeery expensive female indeed  
I got all my deposit back from the place I was living so I decided to spend some of it on a nice female.  
I have nice full pinner males growing up to date her some day too.


----------



## syndicate

Hey well when you start gettin some pinner babies make sure to let me know ;]


----------



## Talkenlate04

syndicate said:


> Hey well when you start gettin some pinner babies make sure to let me know ;]


I will let you know! Keep an eye out on my site too. 

Two of my full pinner females are not going to be mated until the start of next years breeding season. That is when the real fun begins. If all goes has planned I'll have over 300 eggs. I have one other pinner female that might start breeding this fall.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Talkenlate04 said:


> If all goes has planned I'll have over 300 eggs.


Wow, really mass producing these things!
Will these all be from special projects?
I recognize that one too, it's practically an investment!


----------



## Talkenlate04

My first EVER crested hatched today while we were out watching fireworks! This day has a lot of meaning to me. I served in the Marines and lost several friends in Iraq so I find it very fitting to name this one Independence. Weighting in at 1.8 grams and born on July 4th 2009, here he/she is. \\/


----------



## Thompson08

Put me on the list!!!  nice congrats! Who were the parents?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thompson08 said:


> Put me on the list!!!  nice congrats! Who were the parents?



The parents were Princess Peach and Mario. I don't have a good picture of Mario yet I think I deleted the only one I had. Here is mom.


----------



## Thompson08

Oh ya I love peach! Hmm can't wait to see what the baby will actually look like.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Should be an awesome gecko when it grow up!


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Talkenlate04

Another new hatchling!


----------



## Talkenlate04

New baby!


----------



## Talkenlate04

New red ladies I got today at a local show.


----------



## Talkenlate04

More babies hatching! These two guys are awesome. One looks like Mom and one looks like Dad!


----------



## Talkenlate04

I am thinking I want a good power name, something like Cyrus or Maximus maybe Jagang (if anyone reads fantasy books they might know that name). Here is my main breeder male for my pinner ladies next year.  




















He even came with an awesome little freebie.


----------



## syndicate

Awesome you got him!!That male is killler!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

syndicate said:


> Awesome you got him!!That male is killler!!!


Its even better that everything was free. :}


----------



## Dave

Hi Talkenlate04

I happened to see a vid you made about feeding the cresteds, and as a fellow hobby breeder, have some questions for you. 

If baby food has all natural ingredients (just fruit or chicken), why not use it? I typically mix a wide variety of fruits plus chicken and the Repashy diet from the small sized bottle, plus reptile calcium and vitamins. Your method seems easier and I may switch to it based on your answers.  

Also, I like the mustard container idea lol, I just thought of using a jumbo sized syringe myself (minus the needle) prior to watching the vid. Where do you get your supply of Repashy diet?  

Keep up the good work. Everything you do on here is A+!

Thanks! -Dave


----------



## Talkenlate04

It is my understanding that the biggest reason to stay away from baby food is the sugar content especially in the fruit flavors. Sugar content that high is not good for a small reptile like a gecko.

       Many heath issues have been linked to the constant use of baby foods,  and most of the issues have been linked back to general malnutrition stemming from the use of baby food. Although it is made with natural ingredients, it does not have all of the necessary ingredients for your gecko to grow and thrive. And that is why the Repashy diet was developed. It has ALL of the needed ingredients for a healthy lively gecko. It was scientifically developed specifically for the feeding of geckos. Baby food was developed specifically for the feeding of baby humans.  

    I will admit a gecko may be able to survive off baby foods and supplements. But that is the key word, survive not thrive. I have bought a few geckos that were on a baby food diet and they were slow and lethargic, and were smaller then they should be for their age. Once I got them switched over to the CGD they took off fast gaining weight and becoming more active with every passing day.  

In the video you watched I was using the complete Repashy diet. With the complete diet there is nothing to add other than water. All of the geckos nutritional needs are included in the complete diet.
They also have the MRP 2 part diet with several flavors you can mix up usually with a 60/40 mixture of the base and the nectar/flavor you choose.

Here is where I am getting my supply right now. 
http://www.pangeareptile.com/store/index.php?target=categories&category_id=165
Hope that helped some.


----------



## Miss Bianca

Congratulations on your success.


----------



## AzJohn

;P 





Talkenlate04 said:


> It is my understanding that the biggest reason to stay away from baby food is the sugar content especially in the fruit flavors. Sugar content that high is not good for a small reptile like a gecko.
> 
> Many heath issues have been linked to the constant use of baby foods,  and most of the issues have been linked back to general malnutrition stemming from the use of baby food. Although it is made with natural ingredients, it does not have all of the necessary ingredients for your gecko to grow and thrive. And that is why the Repashy diet was developed. It has ALL of the needed ingredients for a healthy lively gecko. It was scientifically developed specifically for the feeding of geckos. Baby food was developed specifically for the feeding of baby humans.
> 
> I will admit a gecko may be able to survive off baby foods and supplements. But that is the key word, survive not thrive. I have bought a few geckos that were on a baby food diet and they were slow and lethargic, and were smaller then they should be for their age. Once I got them switched over to the CGD they took off fast gaining weight and becoming more active with every passing day.
> 
> In the video you watched I was using the complete Repashy diet. With the complete diet there is nothing to add other than water. All of the geckos nutritional needs are included in the complete diet.
> They also have the MRP 2 part diet with several flavors you can mix up usually with a 60/40 mixture of the base and the nectar/flavor you choose.
> 
> Here is where I am getting my supply right now.
> http://www.pangeareptile.com/store/index.php?target=categories&category_id=165
> Hope that helped some.



It depends on the type of baby food. A lot of organic baby food is nothing but mushed fruit. Most prepared diets have some extra sweetner, ususally honey. It's amazing how these rummors start. The fact is, that right now, the powdered food has the added sweetner. I use it because the geckoes will allways eat it. They can be kind of picky. Finding a fruit based baby food they like can be hard.


John


----------



## Talkenlate04

AzJohn said:


> ;P
> 
> 
> It depends on the type of baby food. A lot of organic baby food is nothing but mushed fruit. Most prepared diets have some extra sweetner, ususally honey. It's amazing how these rummors start. The fact is, that right now, the powdered food has the added sweetner. I use it because the geckoes will allways eat it. They can be kind of picky. Finding a fruit based baby food they like can be hard.
> 
> 
> John


If you read the rest of my post I spoke about the lack of proper nutrition in any baby food as being a huge reason to not use it as a staple diet. The high sugar content hooks a gecko into only wanting to eat that food. I never once said there was no sugar content in Repashy cgd, but it is no where near as high as baby food. 
If you match the nutrition label on the back of a baby food jar (any kind of baby food) to the Repashy diet you won't even come close to the same ingredients/nutritional values. That is not a rumor, that is just a simple fact. Even with supplements added to the baby food you still fall short of a proper diet. 

Once again baby food is meant for baby humans, this stuff was made specifically for feeding to your geckos. It's been tested with 1000s of geckos over many years and proved itself to be a reliable safe nutritious food source that allows your gecko to grow and thrive.

All of this is obviously what I have chosen to subscribe to and put faith in. I have seen the results first hand and would NEVER feed baby food to my geckos. But that is just me. 


Repashy food ingredients,


> Ingredients
> Banana powder, honey powder, hempola hempseed meal, bee pollen, calcium caseinate (source of isolated protein), fig powder, wheat germ meal, alfalfa leaf meal, brewers yeast, calcium carbonate, dicalcium phosphate, yeast culture, spirulina algae, rosehips powder, kelp meal, haemotococcus algae, marigold extract, rosemary extract, yucca extract, natural mixed tocopherols (as a preservative), vitamin A acetate, d-activated animal sterol (source of vitamin D3), dried aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, dried aspergillus niger fermentation extract, dried lactobacillus fermentation product, dried bifidobacterium thermophilum fermentation product, dried bifidobacterium longum fermentation product, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product and dried bacillus subtilis fermentation product.





> Guaranteed Analysis
> Crude protein (min.) 20%, crude fat (min.) 3.5%, crude fiber (max.) 10%, moisture (max.) 8%, ash (max.) 6%, calcium (Ca) (min.) 1.8%, calcium (Ca) (max.) 2.3%, phosphorus (P) (min.) 0.7%, vitamin A acetate 17,500 iu/kg, vitamin D3 (min.) 3,500 iu/kilo.


----------



## AzJohn

The Ingredients for gerber 1st food bananas

ORGANIC BANANAS, CITRIC ACID, ASCORBIC ACID (VITAMIN C)

So what has more surgar? I do use the Repashy diet for a lot of the same reasons you mention, mostly I don't want to deal with adding suplements. I did it for a long time with out any problems. Most hobbiest can with a little research. That's how it all got started when crested geckos were very new in the pet industry. For years it was all that was available. So 1000s of geckos ate baby food before the powdered stuff. The hobby came out okay.

The powdered stuff is just easier. What I was saying is the rummor about all the added surgar in baby food is not allways valid.


john


----------



## Dave

Talkenlate04 said:


> It is my understanding that the biggest reason to stay away from baby food is the sugar content especially in the fruit flavors. Sugar content that high is not good for a small reptile like a gecko.
> 
> Many heath issues have been linked to the constant use of baby foods,  and most of the issues have been linked back to general malnutrition stemming from the use of baby food. Although it is made with natural ingredients, it does not have all of the necessary ingredients for your gecko to grow and thrive. And that is why the Repashy diet was developed. It has ALL of the needed ingredients for a healthy lively gecko. It was scientifically developed specifically for the feeding of geckos. Baby food was developed specifically for the feeding of baby humans.
> 
> I will admit a gecko may be able to survive off baby foods and supplements. But that is the key word, survive not thrive. I have bought a few geckos that were on a baby food diet and they were slow and lethargic, and were smaller then they should be for their age. Once I got them switched over to the CGD they took off fast gaining weight and becoming more active with every passing day.
> 
> In the video you watched I was using the complete Repashy diet. With the complete diet there is nothing to add other than water. All of the geckos nutritional needs are included in the complete diet.
> They also have the MRP 2 part diet with several flavors you can mix up usually with a 60/40 mixture of the base and the nectar/flavor you choose.
> 
> Here is where I am getting my supply right now.
> http://www.pangeareptile.com/store/index.php?target=categories&category_id=165
> Hope that helped some.


Excellent. Thanks! 
I have a female I hatched and am raising who exhibits the "floppy tail syndrome" (I think that's the going name for it). Do you think this is due to nutritional deficiencies? I've heard conflicting reports.


----------



## moose35

aren't ingredients listed in order of the amount thats in a product?
if so in cgd its the 2nd ingredient. honey is at least 80% sugar.

where as bananas are about 12% sugar
peaches 9%
gerber bananas is about 15% sugar by weight 12 grams for 71 grams of food

i'm sure the cgd is good for the geckos but i doubt it has less sugar.
i'm sure those wierd names i've never heard of are readily available in the wild though.
(dried lactobacillus fermentation product, dried bifidobacterium thermophilum fermentation product, dried bifidobacterium longum fermentation product, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product and dried bacillus subtilis fermentation product. )


----------



## Talkenlate04

Dave said:


> Excellent. Thanks!
> I have a female I hatched and am raising who exhibits the "floppy tail syndrome" (I think that's the going name for it). Do you think this is due to nutritional deficiencies? I've heard conflicting reports.


Floppy tail syndrome "FTS" I have heard that it could be being caused by improper setup/ diet/ or even maybe genetically passed down by the parents. I don’t think there is any conclusive evidence of the cause of FTS ether way. Some say FTS will also cause irreversible hip damage inhibiting the female from properly laying her eggs.
I have heard many conflicting reports as well and am not sure what belief camp I am in yet when it comes to FTS. I do know that so far of the 2-3 geckos I have that do have FTS they seem to do just fine.


----------



## Dave

Talkenlate04 said:


> Floppy tail syndrome "FTS" I have heard that it could be being caused by improper setup/ diet/ or even maybe genetically passed down by the parents. I don’t think there is any conclusive evidence of the cause of FTS ether way. Some say FTS will also cause irreversible hip damage inhibiting the female from properly laying her eggs.
> I have heard many conflicting reports as well and am not sure what belief camp I am in yet when it comes to FTS. I do know that so far of the 2-3 geckos I have that do have FTS they seem to do just fine.


Well, in my case, caging/accessories(vertical, horizontal) aren't the problem with her, diet- maybe (she been on what I mentioned in the first reply, genetics- time will tell with the newer siblings from the same set of parents. So far her two brothers of about the same age don't have it. Maybe it's a fairly common random trait. Who knows. Thanks for the info. I probably will switch to the cgd.


----------



## Talkenlate04

AzJohn said:


> For years it was all that was available. So 1000s of geckos ate baby food before the powdered stuff. The hobby came out okay.


I agree, back in the day that was the only thing around, but that is not the case now. Now there is something better with much less hassle. Knowing there is a better healthier option I choose to ignore the other option and opt for the one that is best for my pets.
(just me though) Everyone else can do what they want with their pets.


----------



## AzJohn

Talkenlate04 said:


> I agree, back in the day that was the only thing around, but that is not the case now. Now there is something better with much less hassle. Knowing there is a better healthier option I choose to ignore the other option and opt for the one that is best for my pets.
> (just me though) Everyone else can do what they want with their pets.


I agree that we all want the best for our animals. I just don't know if cgd is the best. What proof do we have other than the makers claims and a long list of additives. I know that overly processed food is not good for people. So it might not be good for geckos. Idealy we should provide a wide range of fruits and nectures as well as properly gut loaded crickets and other insects. The key is variety. Most of us can't so we go with what is available. I use the stuff, but I try not to make claims that it is the best. For me it's just the easiest.

John


----------



## Talkenlate04

I mix things up as well. I raise my own crickets, I like being able to control exactly what the feeder insects are eating. (l plus I love watching the geckos hunt crickets.)  I dust those before feeding. I also started using some of the Clarks diet every 3rd feeding or so along with some 2 part MRP once and a while as well. 
My point was not to say Repashy foods was the "best". My point is it is better than baby food by a large margin.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I look forward to breeding these guys together next year! 
He even has a little heart shape on his nose! 
































Some babies. 






Breeder females for next spring.


----------



## dtknow

Has their been any selection for wider heads/more impressive crests with these guys?


----------



## Talkenlate04

All of these guys are still very young so it remains to be seen what they will end up looking like as adults. For my pinners I have mainly been looking for decent structure, and nice pinning. All of them had at least 1 full pinner parent. Some had two full pinner parents. My ultimate goal is to produce full pinners next year. Most of them have awesome crests with the exception of the creamy pinner gal that has a coupe spots on her, her crest structure is not all that great, but its not bad ether, I do love her creamy colors though!

It will be interesting to see what they produce. 
This guy will be the main stud for the ladies. Looks like he might have a decent crown when he is older.


----------



## Talkenlate04

New lady coming next week!
(picture taken by current owner)


----------



## Miss Bianca

OH WOWWWWWW

Now that's pretty! She's gorgeous!

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:

PS: your reviews aren't clickable anymore.. FYI..


----------



## dtknow

How much CGD do you think you go through? Are they pretty expensive to feed in this manner?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Miss Bianca said:


> OH WOWWWWWW
> 
> Now that's pretty! She's gorgeous!
> 
> :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> PS: your reviews aren't clickable anymore.. FYI..


Huh that is weird, I took that link out of my signature. Hmm oh well. 


> How much CGD do you think you go through? Are they pretty expensive to feed in this manner?


It's not that bad at all.
 A 4 pound bag costs $47.99 and lasts me about 5 1/2months maybe a bit more. So if you round down and call it 5 months it costs me less than $10 a month to feed everyone. $9.60 actually. And we are talking a total of 60+ geckos now too so I think that is pretty low in the cost department. 
A 4 pound bag for someone with 1-10 geckos would last a long LONG time lol.


----------



## dtknow

I'm assuming you are also supplementing with roaches/crickets?(although I heard the diet could be fed solely I doubt many people do as we all like watching are animals catch bugs).

You'd also have to keep in mind that someone with fewer geckos would not be buying 4 lb bags(would you? How long can you safely store it in powder form in a cool/dry place. Is it best to store in the fridge? I know frequent removal from the fridge makes condensation form...unless right when you bought it you portioned it out into ziplocs or similar and removed these from the fridge as needed)

Wonder if these guys are into soft bodied prey at all(earthworms?)

You could also treat them occasionally to some of your leftover fruit(pretty much free). Although you might in that case want to supplement with calcium($6 and lasts indefinetly if plain and good for about 6 months if including Vit D3).


----------



## Talkenlate04

There are smaller bags you can order. They can be kept fairly easily in the refrigerator for 6 months after opening. You just have to go with the bag size that best fits you’re needs. Smallest size bag starts a ¼ pound. 

I do raise my own crickets and that is a very, very cheap thing to do. In a simple setup they don’t really smell ether. I doubt that is costing me anymore then $30-40 a year to do. My baby geckos don’t get live food until they are a bit bigger. I like to get them hooked on the cgd before introducing live prey. Plus I house my babies together in a large setup together until they grow some then I break them down into smaller groups to raise up after that. 
They eat roaches readily as well and I know of many people that keep a dubia colony to feed to their geckos. I can’t keep dubia myself because I became severely allergic and was hospitalized a few times before they pinpointed where my breathing problems were coming from. (took several years to start affecting me.)

I would steer clear of earth worms as feeders. There are any number of untold nasty things inside earth worms that could infect your gecko. 

There are people that offer fresh fruit/left over fruit all the time with varying degrees of success. Most treat it as a treat and do not do it on a regular basis and to my knowledge don’t add anything to the fruit ether. (steer clear of acidic fruits like oranges) There is even a recipe floating around for a yogurt fruit smoothie.


----------



## Talkenlate04

One of my pinner breeder females Kalee (first time breeder) only laid one clutch for me back in June, and despite being pretty ugly eggs one hatched last night! Soooooo close to being full! Ether way still a great new baby! :clap:


----------



## dtknow

Congrats and what a cute little goober. funny how the eyelashes are all droopy eh?

Not too sure of the fascination with pinners. I much prefer Harleys and Brindles from the photos. Is part of it the difficulty of fixing the trait?

Actually, have you ever seen wild type(as in close to founding stock) cresteds available? I've heard/seen a few F1's still around.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I just like pinners myself. I have a nice group of extreme harleys Ill be breeding next season as well. 

The few F1-F2 geckos I have seen are really plain looking.


----------



## Talkenlate04

They just keep on coming!


----------



## Talkenlate04

And the clutch mate hatches today! So close again! 



















Main male for next year,


----------



## JC

These are really high value geckos. Just curious, how much would you sell the last one for? Are you by chance working on fire morphs?


----------



## Talkenlate04

arachneman said:


> These are really high value geckos. Just curious, how much would you sell the last one for? Are you by chance working on fire morphs?


Do you mean flame morphs? 

The gecko in the last picture, he is never going to be for sale. In person he is coal black when he fires up and the contrast is amazing. He is going to be my main breeder male next year in my pinner project.


----------



## dtknow

So for particularly nice males do breeders ever offer stud service?


----------



## Talkenlate04

You know I was thinking of doing that with a few people I know. I know it is not common practice because there are tons of males out there, but I am game for that. I do know though, I would really have to trust the person before I sent them high end stuff on loan.


----------



## dtknow

I was thinking either that or you meet up at a show, drop off your female with the male, and the next day of the show pick her up and pay small fee if they've indeed mated(with photos or your own eyes to ascertain that).


----------



## Talkenlate04

Or half of every clutch is mine.  
Ok that might be a bit much, maybe only half of each clutch for the first three clutches.


----------



## dtknow

Splitting the first 3 isn't a bad idea actually and could make people willing to do it with no fee(who knows your female may produce something their females don't...worthy gamble). I'm assuming you'd want to be caring for the female and eggs/babies though instead of them in the hands of the owner of the male.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Well in this case I have a few males that people are interested in, so I guess I would have no choice but to let the owner of the female take my male and over see the eggs hatching. I would want to avoid that when I could, but that would limit my stud services to local only so maybe I just have to accept that compromise.

Lol I brought little babies to work with me today to keep me company. =-)


----------



## dtknow

Nah, since your male is the more valuable part of the deal it should stay put and the female should come to mate, and then go back to its owner to lay eggs.

(if I had a female crestie I'd be very interested in a few of the males in this thread...the crests are outstanding).


----------



## Talkenlate04

New lady just got here.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Better pics of Kahlan.*

My new lady Kahlan. \\/
She tried to play hide and go seek in the last shot lol. 































You can't see me!


----------



## Miss Bianca

Absolutely stunning. :clap:


----------



## dtknow

Beautiful!

No problems as of yet I take it? I've been doing a lot of reading and it seems that the main problems people face are MBD(from feeding baby food with improper supplements) or Entamoeba/nematodes and geckos not gaining weight. Thoughts?


----------



## Talkenlate04

I have not had any problems yet myself. I dust my crickets before feeding, I mix it up using the two part diet and the complete MRP diet. All that seems to work very well. From baby to adult all are doing very well.


----------



## ErinKelley

Lol I like that last shot, didn't know those harlequins had such spotty bellies.  It's cute!

edit:  that is a harlequin pinstripe somethin rather right?


----------



## LovePets

Talkenlate04 said:


> I have not had any problems yet myself. I dust my crickets before feeding, I mix it up using the two part diet and the complete MRP diet. All that seems to work very well. From baby to adult all are doing very well.


I LOVE this gecko :drool: :drool:


----------



## Talkenlate04

*What is on the menu when a male takes a lady out?*

*Cgd what else?* 







*Im eating more than a salad!*






*Don't even think about it, I already bought her dinner!*


----------



## Miss Bianca

Very funny w/ captions!

Hey had Lucilla layed any clutches at all?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Just hatched last night. One guy was a bit pissed at the world lol. 
One at 1.7 grams the other right at 2 grams.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Three new gals and an awesome male!


----------



## Miss Bianca

Talkenlate04 said:


> Just hatched last night. One guy was a bit pissed at the world lol.
> One at 1.7 grams the other right at 2 grams.



Was that an answer to my question? 
Or are you ignoring it?


----------



## Talkenlate04

I did not see you're question. But the answer is no. She is not of breeding weight yet. Next season will be her first year.


----------



## ErinKelley

Ryan, I am so impressed that you never get overwhelmed with as many creatures as you have.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Helps to have a compressed work week that gives me 1/2 the week off.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Happy Halloween from Maximus!


----------



## stevetastic

mmmmm.  candy corn!:drool:


----------



## Talkenlate04

Candy corn is gooood stuff!


----------



## Chilobrachys

Talkenlate04 said:


> *Cgd what else?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Im eating more than a salad!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't even think about it, I already bought her dinner!*


They're gorgeous, they look just like my Rex and Penelope


----------



## Kiru

That First little lady is just waaay to cute! of course so is the Second! and The third....and the fourth.  They are all just so adorable! I love crested geckos.


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Teal

*SO tiny and cute!! I wish I had the space and skills to care for geckos like those lol they are gorgeous! *


----------



## Talkenlate04

Teal said:


> *SO tiny and cute!! I wish I had the space and skills to care for geckos like those lol they are gorgeous! *


They are very easy to care for so skills would not be an issue. Just a little reading before you bought one and you would be just fine. Space can be an issue if you want to get multiple geckos, but if you just want one that won't take up much space at all.


----------



## Mack&Cass

This thread is winning me over to cresties. Everytime I see your gorgeous little guys I want one a little bit more
Mackenzie


----------



## Talkenlate04

Mack&Cass said:


> This thread is winning me over to cresties. Everytime I see your gorgeous little guys I want one a little bit more
> Mackenzie


Awesome! Well you know where to go if you want to scratch that itch! I am expecting 350-450 eggs or more depending on what females make weight over the winter so next year promises to be a busy one!


----------



## Mack&Cass

Unfortunately, unless you ship to Canada (and a good distance away from Oregon), I won't be buying any from you.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I could ship there actually. The paper work to get it there is not that bad, but you have plenty of good dealers up there. 
Here is one that has some outstanding geckos. 

http://www.northerngecko.ca/ng-cms/


----------



## JC

Talkenlate04 said:


> I could ship there actually. The paper work to get it there is not that bad, but you have plenty of good dealers up there.
> Here is one that has some outstanding geckos.
> 
> http://www.northerngecko.ca/ng-cms/


Hey, do you have any good dealer websites for people in the US? I'm looking for one that sells big females. LOL, I wish northerngecko was in the U.S.


----------



## Talkenlate04

arachneman said:


> Hey, do you have any good dealer websites for people in the US? I'm looking for one that sells big females. LOL, I wish northerngecko was in the U.S.


I guess that depends on you're price range. Here is a list of sites that I know of. I have not bought from all of them, but many have good reps.

http://www.lunargecko.net/

http://www.cookreptiles.com/

http://www.avalonreptiles.net/

http://www.jbscresties.com/

http://www.ddreptiles.net/

http://www.dragontownreptiles.com/

http://www.royalreptilia.com/

http://www.sadlerreptiles.com/ 

http://www.crestedjunkie.com/

http://www.talkengeckos.com/

http://www.katiscresteds.com/

http://www.crownjewelreptiles.com/

http://www.pangeareptile.com/store/

http://www.harleygecko.com/

http://www.beantownreptiles.com/

http://www.easternarboreals.com/

http://www.freewebs.com/blackinkreptiles/ 

http://sandiacresteds.com/default.aspx

http://www.geckogreatness.com/

http://www.thereptilerhac.com/

http://www.geckohaven.com/

http://www.acreptiles.com/

http://www.gorgeousgecko.com/


----------



## JC

Talkenlate04 said:


> I guess that depends on you're price range. Here is a list of sites that I know of. I have not bought from all of them, but many have good reps.
> 
> http://www.lunargecko.net/
> 
> http://www.cookreptiles.com/
> 
> http://www.avalonreptiles.net/
> 
> http://www.jbscresties.com/
> 
> http://www.ddreptiles.net/
> 
> http://www.dragontownreptiles.com/
> 
> http://www.royalreptilia.com/
> 
> http://www.sadlerreptiles.com/
> 
> http://www.crestedjunkie.com/
> 
> http://www.talkengeckos.com/
> 
> http://www.katiscresteds.com/
> 
> http://www.crownjewelreptiles.com/
> 
> http://www.pangeareptile.com/store/
> 
> http://www.harleygecko.com/
> 
> http://www.beantownreptiles.com/
> 
> http://www.easternarboreals.com/
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/blackinkreptiles/
> 
> http://sandiacresteds.com/default.aspx
> 
> http://www.geckogreatness.com/
> 
> http://www.thereptilerhac.com/
> 
> http://www.geckohaven.com/
> 
> http://www.acreptiles.com/
> 
> http://www.gorgeousgecko.com/


Thanks a lot! I'll see if I can find me a red female.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Mr. Stud himself. 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A9CTZ6-vV60&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A9CTZ6-vV60&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talkenlate04

HD test with new camera. 


[YOUTUBE]<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zo8lZQNhKB4&hl=en_US&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zo8lZQNhKB4&hl=en_US&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eelnoob

The more I look at these pix the more I want to get one. Now I'm debating between one of these or a large albino pacman frog.


I love the patterns on this one's back, looks like some kind of ancient writing.


----------



## night4now

Mr stud is absolutely the most hansom little man I have ever seen!


----------



## Talkenlate04

He's pretty sweet I agree!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Awesome short film. 
[YOUTUBE]
<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lanCzRFNoy8&hl=en_US&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lanCzRFNoy8&hl=en_US&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talkenlate04

Getting bigger!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AYYGv0rxlA

This years season is kicking off well! 12 eggs down and lots more expected soon.


----------



## redrumpslump

Some of the most amazing crested geckos ive ever had the pleasure to see. Wow some of the color morphs and patterns you breed are crazy. You are deffinetly a legend man.


----------



## Teal

*WOW.. that is a beautiful critter! *


----------



## Talkenlate04

They don't get much better than this!


----------



## Regali$

[drops jaw, pisses on floor]


----------



## Talkenlate04

They are super easy to care for that is for sure. I already have 46 eggs laid so far this year so we are off to a great start! I should have double that number of eggs in the next week or so!


----------



## <3exoticpets

Beautiful pics!!!!  I saw them at the last expo- purchased a gargoyle gecko instead, but your photos make it really hard to resist temptation to buy a few!  I would just like to throw out there for anyone considering a purchase- they are nice and easy to care for and clean up after.


----------



## Talkenlate04

She shed from back to front and I caught the ending! Enjoy.


----------



## dtknow

How prolific are they anyway? They seem to mature quickly if I remember correctly.


----------



## Talkenlate04

They are VERY quick breeders. A baby male will be ready to breed in about a year, females a year to a year and a half. Once the females are ready to breed they mate with a male once and lay two eggs a month like clockwork for 6-7 months of a year give or take.
There is nothing special you have to do with the eggs ether. Room temps are all they need in an incubator with some hatching medium in an airtight container. 60-120 days later (75 ish days average) they hatch jumping and ready to go.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Few babies that have hatched in the last few days. 
It is far better to see what was in the egg rather then sell the egg lol.


----------



## Mack&Cass

Wow, I'm not a big fan of cresties - but those two are absolutely stunning. Do they keep that coloration as they mature?

Cass


----------



## Teal

*They are friggin adorable! Love the eye licking shots above too lol *


----------



## sharpfang

*Nice Colors!*



dtknow said:


> How prolific are they anyway? They seem to mature quickly if I remember correctly.


In the Early 90's, they were thought to be Extinct, or @least close 2.

Look at them Now........Polymorphic, and yet their colors have been brought out by dedicated selective breeding.......Good job :razz: - Jason


----------



## Talkenlate04

Mack&Cass said:


> Wow, I'm not a big fan of cresties - but those two are absolutely stunning. Do they keep that coloration as they mature?
> 
> Cass


The stripe that runs down their back will stay there for sure, the rest could change quite a bit as they get older. I am happy with these guys to start the season. My first really serious pairs that I am looking forward to should be hatching very soon. At the moment I have a lot of eggs lol. So I hope to have a lot of nice looking babies!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Now Id be lying if I said I was not a teeny tiny bit disappointed they are not full pinners, but I am still smiling ear to ear regardless! 
This is what I am aiming for. Very high quality offspring from high quality parents. I'd have kicked myself if I ever sold these as eggs LOL. (and no Id never sell eggs)
These are Maximus X Six babies!


----------



## cacoseraph

sweet thread, talken.  got to see some pretty animals and populate my ignore list a little more


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thanks cacoseraph glad you liked! 
I have my first full pinner babies now too! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6T5ZNSON2k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xbraS-GVm8


----------



## Thompson08

Wow ryan your collection has really grown. Congrats on your babies! How's the snake and your chemeleon doin?


----------



## Talkenlate04

The three snakes are doing well, the chameleon is also growing well too.


----------



## Thompson08

oh dang you have three now. Well that's cool, glad to hear that


----------



## Talkenlate04

*more babies*

This has been an awesome season for me so far!


----------



## Teal

*Wow, they are beautiful! *


----------



## sharpfang

*+ One*

The individual w/ the almost totally cream tail - Wow  GL Ryan.

I just bought my 1st baby in years....... this weekend - Jason


----------



## Evil Seedlet

>_< Geckos are just so painfully cute


----------



## Talkenlate04

Max lost his tail jumping 20+ feet off my deck but he is still awesome!


----------



## dtknow

Haha did the tail pop off on impact? Might explain why they are mostly tailess in the wild.

Also, do you know if gravid cresties show any size of eggs/being mated? I just got a female gargoyle and put her out on a loan for 2 days. Owner of the male did not see a mating but heard lots of chirping. Fingers crossed though!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Usually that first clutch of the year takes the longest to form. I only work with cresties though and they take 30-50 days to drop that first clutch, but after that they drop about every 30 days on the dot. I can easily feel the eggs forming especially in the last week, they feel like stones in their belly. 

Oh and the tail did not drop on impact from the fall, it dropped off when I was rescuing him from the neighbors patio with a broom. His tail got caught in the bristles of the broom and he got spooked and shot it off.


----------



## dtknow

She laid eggs for her previous owner, so I'm assuming this would be her second clutch of the year.


----------

